# Myrtle beach boating



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

I am on the way down on Friday the 19th, will be bringing the boat down(23CC) who will be around and what should be biting? Big Worm I remember you said you were heading to the outerbanks, any tips before you leave? All will be appreciated.
Thanks All,
Ken


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

If the spanish are anywhere near as thick as they have been the last several days and weeks I would mess with them. Live finger mullet under floats, or troll tony acceta's.

Blue fish are everywhere around the jetty. I FOR SURE would be fishing for the reds (Big and slot)at the jetty especially the last half to the tip or first half deppending on the tide direction. 

Live finger on circle hook and egg sinker. Your boat would be good at the reefs.

I will shoot you a PM.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Ill be on my 14ft boston whaler this weekend..Ill proably be between Ocean isle beach and little river. Gonna hopefully hit up the jetties to try and hook into some big drum.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

I will be on the 23CC Maycraft called the WORK KNOT give me a yell if you see me out.
Thanks for the info.


----------

